# Thinking of quitting job due to feeling left out



## Calix64 (May 22, 2014)

I feel left out in my job. People there don't talk to me and I have to eat alone every day. I am thinking of quitting my job eventhough I will be unemployed again. I am tired of being left out. I bet all those bit**** are racist towards me and that's why they don't talk to me. I am thinking of just not showing up tomorrow and never return.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

And what are you doing to try and be included?

You either put in the effort or accept the outcomes.

I don't put in the effort and I accept that I may be liked, respected, etc., but not really included in social related activities.

But, if you quite, you're just doomed to continually repeat the process. Because, no matter where you go, every workplace is a microcosm of society and you'll just face it all over again.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

I've always been outcasted and left out in all my jobs. You just get to a point when you accept it. Look at those guys - would you even want to be included in the sh** they talk about anyway? Just be a lone wolf and own it is all I can say..... 

However if you DO want to be accepted the best way to win coworkers is food. Bring in food, prefrebly sweet stuff and the friendships will come pouring in.


----------



## springseternal (Mar 10, 2014)

Calix64 said:


> I feel left out in my job. People there don't talk to me and I have to eat alone every day. I am thinking of quitting my job eventhough I will be unemployed again. I am tired of being left out. I bet all those bit**** are racist towards me and that's why they don't talk to me. I am thinking of just not showing up tomorrow and never return.


I'm feeling very similar to this atm! and I recently quit one of my other jobs for reasons such as this. It sucks doesn't it?


----------



## loverain (Jan 12, 2017)

My experience tells me, its easy to quit work, overpowered by frustration, but very difficult to get back in after one realizes the futility of the gesture and a feeling that perhaps, just perhaps one was better off before quitting.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

@Calix64 - if you are more or less certain they don't talk to you because they are racist then quit asap, and maybe punch one of them in the face on the way out 

but spend some time thinking about it and make sure you aren't the issue first - sure, you will get another job but is it worth the hassle if you can put some effort in and turn the situation around.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Personally, I wouldn't mind that too much if they weren't being rude to me or making fun of me. At my last job even the supervisors were making fun of me  But I can relate some. Even though I'm not every social it can make me feel sad if other employees are always doing stuff together but never invite me. Silly I'd be jealous because I prefer doing things on my own.

Is it just that they act like you don't exist or do you also feel they look down upon you/dislike you as well?


----------



## Destormjanina1 (Jan 9, 2017)

Well if you quit your job not only will you not be earning income but guess what? You'll still be alone. So why make things worse? Don't quit. Atleast search for something else in the meantime then when you find something quit. That's what I suggest.


----------



## quiet88 (Jan 14, 2016)

If you don't hate the job itself and your coworkers aren't intentionally picking on you, I also think you should stay and try to fit in, you might have the same problem at your next one. Or until you find another job if it bothers you that much. That was the main reason I quit my last job, and my new co-workers are slightly better but it's still awkward and I still mostly keep to myself anyway.


----------



## ericyy (Feb 8, 2017)

I've the same feeling... Exclude by my everyone in the working space... Eating alone... 

> I also think you should stay and try to fit in

Agree to stay, but don't put too much effort on fitting in... It really depends on what company you're working in, some people always like doing that (forming their own circle) no matter how you try...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Stay with the job. Don't worry about other people.


----------



## railcar82594 (Mar 1, 2016)

quiet88 said:


> If you don't hate the job itself and your coworkers aren't intentionally picking on you, I also think you should stay and try to fit in, you might have the same problem at your next one. Or until you find another job if it bothers you that much. That was the main reason I quit my last job, and my new co-workers are slightly better but it's still awkward and I still mostly keep to myself anyway.


This is good advice. OP, you may be lucky where you're at. Many workplaces are hostile and toxic to SA people.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yeah, I would stay were you are at and work your way into being included.


----------

